# Rocky Mountain Altitude 2015 und SRAM XX1 Eagle 12fach



## Cyberstrolch (10. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich fahre ein Rocky Mountain Altitude 790 MSL aus dem Jahr 2015.

Nachdem jetzt wieder Kassette, Kette und Kettenblatt fällig waren, bin ich auf einen SRAM XX1 Eagle 12fach Antrieb umgestiegen. Die gute Nachricht zuerst: grundsätzlich funktioniert es inzwischen.

Nachdem ich selbst die Einstellung des Schaltwerkes nicht hinbekommen habe, bin ich damit zum Bike Dealer gegangen und er hat eine Notrepartur gestartet ;-)

Er hat es dann mit viel Geduld und Spucke so justiert, dass es jetzt mit einer Einschränkung funktioniert: Ich kann nicht in einem Zug vom 3.Gang in in den 1.Gang schalten. Wenn ich das mache, dann kollidieren das obere Röllchen des Schaltwerkes und das Ritzel des ersten Ganges. In einzelnen Schritten  3->2->1 funktioniert es jedoch. Jede weitere Justage des Schaltwerkes führt zu einer Verschlechterung des Gesamtzustandes.

Das Schaltauge ist original von Rocky Mountain. Es war zuvor eine SRAM X01 11fach verbaut, die völlig problemlos gearbeitet hat.

Ich habe unten ein paar Bilder eingefügt und bin ziemlich ratlos, wie ich das gelöst bekomme. Mein Bike Dealer und ich sind der Meinung, dass ich ein anderes Schaltauge benötige. Eines das etwas länger ist und bei dem unterste Bohrung etwas tiefer sitzt. Dann sollte das ganze funktionieren. Auf den diversen Anbieterseiten bin ich jedoch nicht fündig geworden.

Hab hier das Forum gewälzt und das Netz bestmöglich durchforstet und habe nichts verwertbares gefunden. Rocky Mountain und SRAM halten sich ebenfalls bedeckt. Dort ist zu diesem Problem rein gar nichts zu finden.

Mein technisches Wissen ist leider begrenzt. Ich hoffe auf das Schwarmwissen und drücke die Daumen, dass Ihr mir mit handfesten Tipps weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## Cyberstrolch (14. April 2020)

Hab am Wochenende nochmal geprüft: der Chapin Gap sowie der linke und rechte Anschlag sind korrekt eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisXcross (17. Februar 2022)

Hallo cyberstrolch,
ich bin gerade auf deinen chat von damals gestoßen, leider gab es keine Antworten auf dein Problem.
Ich habe mir gerade ein Rocky Mountain Instinct mit 12fach Schaltwerk aufgebaut und bei mir sieht die Stellung der Schaltung zum größten Ritzel ähnlich aus. Die obere Schraube zum Strecken der Schaltung ist schon im Anschlag. Meine nächsten Versuche wären jetzt die Kette zu kürzen, dadurch könnte die Schaltung am vorletzten Ritzel vorbei kommen und die Kette es in den 12. Gang schaffen. Die andere Lösung könnte ein anderes (längeres) Schaltauge sein.

Wie hast du das ganze denn jetzt gelöst?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Ben-HD (17. Februar 2022)

chrisXcross schrieb:


> Hallo cyberstrolch,
> ich bin gerade auf deinen chat von damals gestoßen, leider gab es keine Antworten auf dein Problem.
> Ich habe mir gerade ein Rocky Mountain Instinct mit 12fach Schaltwerk aufgebaut und bei mir sieht die Stellung der Schaltung zum größten Ritzel ähnlich aus. Die obere Schraube zum Strecken der Schaltung ist schon im Anschlag. Meine nächsten Versuche wären jetzt die Kette zu kürzen, dadurch könnte die Schaltung am vorletzten Ritzel vorbei kommen und die Kette es in den 12. Gang schaffen. Die andere Lösung könnte ein anderes (längeres) Schaltauge sein.
> 
> ...


Hi Christoph,

es gibt anscheinend 2 Schaltaugen, eines für Shimano direct mount und ein nicht näher spezifiziertes Schaltauge:









						Hanger 1
					

Keep your shifting crisp and precise with a perfectly align hanger.




					intl.bikes.com
				












						Hanger 2 | Shimano Direct-Mount
					

Keep your shifting crisp and precise with a perfectly align hanger.




					intl.bikes.com
				




Vielleicht liegts daran?

Ich hatte auch mal eine Sram X Gruppe, die ich nicht zum Laufen bringen konnte. Habe alles probiert, sogar SRAM Deutschland war ratlos. Hab sie dann zurückgeben müssen... (und hab Shimano 12x montiert).


----------



## chrisXcross (17. Februar 2022)

Hallo Ben,
ich habe das direct mount Schaltauge dran, mit dem Shimano SLX Schaltwerk. Ich mache mich mal schlau was es noch für Schaltaugen von Rocky Mountain gibt.
Danke für deinen Tipp.
Vg


----------



## chrisXcross (22. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
um das Thema abzuschließen und falls noch jemand auf das Problem stößt.
Das direkt mount Schaltauge ist abgewinkelt und raubt somit die letzten 5mm um auf das größte Ritzel zu kommen. Ich habe mir jetzt das folgende Rocky Mountain Standard Schaltauge für 40€😭bestellt.
Danke nochmal für die Tipps aus dem Forum.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Ben-HD (22. Februar 2022)

Das Problem hatten wir auch mal bei nem Kumpel und seinem Vorkriegsrotwild. Gut, dass du eine Lösung gefunden hast!


----------

